# Bredl need for natural sunlight



## hawkeyepearce (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi all need a little bit of advice, I’m thinking of moving my viv so my girl can get some sun, I know the dangers of the viv getting very hot with direct sunlight, I have blinds on my windows so can filter the amount of sun coming through and the viv has a roller blind fitted also. I was thinking it might be good to leave the doors open for her to get some sun, obviously I would only do this when I’m present. Any thoughts?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pointless.
Fit a decent UV bulb instead.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

For that to truly work, you'd need no glass between the sun and the snake. I've always used UVA/UVB lamps with my snakes ( upto 10hrs a day).


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

glass filters out a lot of the useful aspects of natural sunlight. so having it near a window to get extra light wouldnt offer any benefit other than heat, which would make temperature gradient management harder to maintain.
as others said, get an appropriate UVB fitting and that will offer more than light from a window and it can be consistently provided.


----------



## hawkeyepearce (Sep 18, 2020)

I was going to leave the glass open for her and only do it when I’m present.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

hawkeyepearce said:


> I was going to leave the glass open for her and only do it when I’m present.


If you removed / open the glass in the viv and then placed the viv next to an open window then there would be a benefit as there would be no glass in the way to block/filter out the UV. But with current UK temperatures being 3c the snake would quickly be exposed to the cold and you could put the snake at risk of an RI.

Whilst I respect your experiments to enrich the environment and activities for your snake, you'll make things worse. If you want to provide UV then stick to tried and tested methods


----------

